# [Help] Bluetooth Usb Dongle



## AciD_LingK (Aug 8, 2011)

I have a question about Bluetooth dongles for tethering. What should I be looking for as far as Capabilities and maybe Versatility?


----------



## AciD_LingK (Aug 8, 2011)

OK How about Bluetooth Vs WiFi. Should I get a WiFi USB adapter or Bluetooth USB adapter?


----------

